# هل هناك راديو يعمل بدون كهرباء بدون بطارية



## عضو1 (10 مارس 2009)

الأخوه الأفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الرجاء أن تأكدوا لنا هذه المعلومة صحيحه أم غير صحيحه هل هناك راديو يعمل بدون كهرباء بمعنى يحصل على الكهرباء من الهواء من خلال الموجات الكهرومغناطيسيه هذا ما سمعناه نرجو التوضيح وءاذا كانت هناك تجارب ومختطات للدارة الرجاء ءارفاقها حتى يتم الاستفاده ..

وجزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سوف أضرب مثال من نظام أتصالات أخر للوصول إلي وجهة نظري في الموضوع

في نظام الـ rfid يوجد مايسمي بالـ tag & reader 

حيث يحمل التاج الرقم التعريفي ويقوم الريدير بقرأة هذا الرقم

ويوجد أنواع من التاج passive-actine 

*الباسف يعمل في حالة أستقبال سجنال من الريدرفقط ثم يقوم بالرد عليه مضاف إليه الرقم التعريفي وتلك الطريقة تعمل في حدود 100 متر ومحتاج line of sight .*

الأكتف يعمل ببطارية ولعدة كيلومترات ولا يحتاج خط رؤية .

وطبقاً لطبيعة موجات الراديو المستخدمة في الأرسال الأذاعي وطريقة أرسالها فلا أعتقد أن هناك راديو بدون بطارية.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2009)

أخى
هذا الراديو كنا ننفذه ونحن صغار و تفاصيله هنا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_radio
و نظرا لكونه يعتمد أساسا على الطاقة المستقبلة من الهوائى :
1- يعمل على المحطات المحلية القريبة فقط
2- يستقبل غالبا الموجة المتوسطة فقط
3- يجب أن يكون الهوائى خارجى ولا يقل طوله عن خمسة أمتار
4- السماعة المستخدمة تكون من النوع سماعة الأذن التى لا تحتاج طاقة كبيرة و كنا نستخدم سماعة التليفون (وقتها كانت ذات معاوقة كبيرة و حساسية عالية)
5- كنا نستخدم "حجر الجالينا" ككاشف وهو بللورة طبيعية من كبريتيد الرصاص تباع لدى العطار حتى ظهرت المرسومة فى الرابط المذكور
6- طبعا لا يستقبل سوى محطات ذات تعديل الإتساع AM لأن تعديل التردد يحتاج دوائر للكشف
7- لا يتمتع بانتقائية عالية ولو فى الجوار أكثر من محطة فالتداخل أمر حتمى
8- توصيل الأرضى لابد منه و كنا نوصله بمواسير المياه


----------



## مهندس بغداد (10 مارس 2009)

هذا الراديو بسيط وكما قال الاخ قبلي كنا نعمله منذ كنا صغار وهو اول دائرة الكترونية عملتها
يتكون من سماعة هاتف مربوطة على التوازي من دايود جرمانيوم ( كاشف اشارة )
ثم يربط ارضي الى احد اطراف الدايود ( سلك يربط بماسورة المياه ) ويربط سلك هوائي الى طرف الدايود الاخر
( سلك معزول طوله اكثر من متر )..
الراديو يسحب محطة واحدة هي صاحبة اقوى اشارة في ذلك المكان
يمكن اضافة دائرة توليف لاختيار المحطات
طبعا الصوت ضعيف لكنه مسموع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
معلومات أخي ماجد حفظه الله صحيحه ولكن أضيف هذا الحجر هو حجر طبيعي و يصنع منه كحل العيون وهو يباع عند العطارين و يقوم بنفس وظيفة دايود الجرمانيوم ككاشف للتعديل السعوي
أخوكم طارق بلال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 مارس 2009)

والدي علمه لي منذ زمن بعيد و كان يصنعه من ملف ملفوف على قلم رصاص وهذا الحجر و سماعة الرأس القديمه جدا ذات مقاومة عاليه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 مارس 2009)

وحاليا هناك بلاد في مصر قريبه من محطات الإرسال يمكنها اضاءة مصباح على اشارة الإرسال من ابراج التقوية بتوصيل طرف المصباح الى الارض و الطرف الآخر هوائي
وأيضا وجدت شاحن لموبايل موتورولا يشحن الموبايل بتحويل اشارة الإرسال من الجو الى طاقه كهربائيه 
وفي المستقبل قد نصل الى نقل الكهرباء بون كوابل ارضيه او هوائيه 
ليس هناك حدود للعلم وأغلب الأحلام قديما كانت تعد من الخوارق اصبحت حاليا حقائق مألوفه
واضيف أن الطاقة الخارجه من طبق الرادار اذا تعرض لها شيء حي عن قرب يصعق مثل فرن الميكروويف هي نفس الفكره
وشكرا 
أخوكم الفقير الى فضل ربه 
طارق بلال


----------



## جواد الواسطي (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه الدائر قديما عملناها وخرجنا بنتيجة مرضية نوعا ما منها واستخدمنا الكثير من الامور في بناء هذه الدائرة
المبسطة جدا . 
عزيزي الغالي طارق بلال بالفعل العلم بلا حدود وليس له نهاية ةما كان سابقا حلما اصبح الان حقيقه .
شكرا اخوتي ودمتم بود وسرور


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2009)

أخى طارق
معك حق فى كونها حجر طبيعى ولكن تركيبه الكيميائى هو كبريتيد الرصاص والصورة المتبلورة (الطبيعية) منه تعطى نتائج أفضل من الصناعى فعلا فللفضول العلمى فعلا أحضرنا وقتها قطعة من كبريت العمود (خام الكبريت) و صهرنا قطعة من معدن الرصاص ووقتها كان متوفرا جدا كمواسير رفيعة - فى وعاء صغير ثم وضعنا عليها مسحوق الكبريت وهى منصهرة (بعيدا عن النار طبعا) فاشتعل الكبريت وتفاعل مع الرصاص مكونا كبريتيد الرصاص ككتلة رمادية و قمنا بتجربتها.


----------

